# Presbyterian Mixture



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

This blend has scored pretty well on TR and I do like me some english blends. So on my last order I tagged a tin of this on. Neat looking tin, but when I cracked it had sorta a musty note to the tobac. Also starts off on the dry side

Have smoked a couple of bowls of this in a bunch of different pipes. I have to say, this is probably the first pipe tobac I have really disliked. There's just nothing to it. It is the most mild, boring english i've ever smoked. There's Virginia's in there, but I don't taste any of that VA sweetness. I don't know, there just isn't anythere there to keep me interested.

William P Soloman out of Germany makes this now. Perhaps before that Presb was better, but as it stands now I wouldn' really reccomend this. There are far too many good english blends out there, and unfortunately Preb falls short of all of them imho.

Linky

http://www.smokingpipes.com/tobacco/by-maker/Presbyterian/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=238


----------

